# Fischa Man´s Friends



## G0PPAE (24. Oktober 2010)

Fischa Man´s Friends 

ist ein Tiroler Fischerverein wir Fischen in Österreich , 
Deutschland , Italien , Slowenien , Slowakei , Tschechien , Ungarn 
hoffen auch bald mal nach Frankreich oder Spanien zu kommen 

unser Zielfisch ist in erster linie der Karpfen aber auch der Waller und Stör haben es uns angetan 

ich werde euch hier ab heute jedes Monat ein Link posten ich hoffe ihr habt spass daran


----------



## G0PPAE (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1cxxrqxQI

Fischen in Österreich war ein netter Ausflug von 4 Tagen 
hatten schönes Wetter und ich konnte 

1 Stör 
1 Hausen 
2 Waller 
5 Karpfen landen

Dezember 2010 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGDniiuwhmk

Februar 

www.FischaMansFriends.at

November 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8YaiNZf9D4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

Interessant. Nur leider :

Dieses Video enthält Content von Sony Music Entertainment. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.     ;+|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## G0PPAE (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

danke das wusste ich nicht bei mir im Österreichischen you tube geht es 
vielleicht schneite ich das ganze noch einmal um und mach es ohne music für alle Deutschen 
aber danke für die info


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

Is wieder mal typisch DE. |kopfkrat
Bei Einschränkungen und Verboten sind wir immer erster.#6:m:r:c


----------



## G0PPAE (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbA7l2recmc

die Deutsche Fassung leider ist der Clip jetzt teilweise ohne Ton 
hoffe er gefällt euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## G0PPAE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

neues Video Online vile Spaß beim Gucken 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGDniiuwhmk


----------



## G0PPAE (3. März 2011)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

neue Homepage online viel Spaß beim ansehen 

www.FischaMansFriends.at


----------



## G0PPAE (16. November 2011)

*AW: Fischa Man´s Friends*

lange ist es her jetzt kommen wieder Videos  Viel Spaß 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8YaiNZf9D4&feature=player_embedded


----------

